# Iso tiburon frame for international ii 16s



## Jdub04

Does anyone have a topless frame for a penn international ii 16s


----------



## Thorhammer

if you don't get an answer, go to alantani.com and post the question in general or on Vintage Offshore Tackle subforum. If anyone does, it's Randy Pauly, and one of the nicest guys ever to deal with. Tell him I sent you.


----------

